# Ideas for fixing fabric on car "ceiling"



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi, my second question in two weeks!

We have decided to make our old cars last even longer and have decided to try to spruce them up a little to make it more pleasant to use them.

The fabric on the interior roof or ceiling of my minivan has pulled away and is hanging loose in a fairly large section over the front passenger seat. Of course, it looks horrid, but I am more concerned that if more of it pulls loose, I will have to cut it off since it will block my vision.

The foam underneath (on top of?) the fabric seems old and dry and I fear that it is not the best surface to try to glue the fabric onto since it seems like the dry, dusty top layer will separate 

I'd appreciate any suggestions or ideas of how to fix this and make it look a little less grim. 

Thanks.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

The foam has deteriorated and it was what the fabric was glued to and the foam was glued to the cardboard headliner. If you're ambitious it's not that hard of a real fix. You have to remove the cardboard headliner and peel off the fabric and the foam. You then use spray contact adhesive to glue new foam and then new fabric to it. Be sure to use the correct spray glue or the heat from the sun on the roof will allow the material to fall again, don't ask how I know this. The foam and the fabric and possibly the glue should be available at a fabric store. The good glue is available from NAPA or a 3M dealer. 
The quick fixes I've seen is thumb tack, stitching, plastic push pins, and straight pins.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I just did this three days ago on my daughter's car. I used 3M spray glue as suggested above. Worked great! I would suggest that you where rubber gloves and smooth the fabric in place with your hands. There were lots of little wrinkles at first, but gentle massaging with my hands spread them all out.
Michael


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

A quick easy fix is to go to an auto parts store & buy fasteners made specifically for this problem . They screw through the fabric & into the headliner above . I have used them on two different vehicles & they will keep the fabric up . Not the prettiest fix but quick , cheap & easy .


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

WV Hillbilly said:


> A quick easy fix is to go to an auto parts store & buy fasteners made specifically for this problem . They screw through the fabric & into the headliner above . I have used them on two different vehicles & they will keep the fabric up . Not the prettiest fix but quick , cheap & easy .


upholstry screws from the fabric store do the same thing. Cost a bit more, but look better.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you all so much! I'm not inclined to spend a fortune in either time or money on this vehicle, but I am going to have to drive it for another year or so and don't want either a vision hazard or a disgusting interior.

The upholstery pin or special pins from the auto parts store sound like just the ticket. I'd possibly consider Beeman's more professional fix, but I'm afraid the contrast would be too great between a fancy ceiling and the driver's side panels down which I recently rolled a deer and the passenger's side panels which I used to murder a defenseless mailbox a couple of years back. Wouldn't want too luxurious of an interior to go with all those dents and creases!


----------



## cfabe (Feb 27, 2005)

When I was young and driving hoopties we just stapled it up with a stapler. Did have one car where I took the time to take out the headliner, buy new fabric and used the spray glue to attach it to the old backing board. That held up very well for years.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Ordinary staples in a uniform pattern looks darn good actually. Inlaws did this and it looked just fine.

Or you can pull the cloth off the board, scrape the foam off, and just run around with the headliners cardboard backing. I went this route. Some day I might paint it white, but I doubt I'll ever get around to it.


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

foxtrapper said:


> Ordinary staples in a uniform pattern looks darn good actually. Inlaws did this and it looked just fine.
> 
> Or you can pull the cloth off the board, scrape the foam off, and just run around with the headliners cardboard backing. I went this route. Some day I might paint it white, but I doubt I'll ever get around to it.


Just a warning, my dad has used safety pins, straight pins, staples, etc. They will come out eventually so watch your seat! Driving with the windows up will help keep the pins/etc. in longer.:boring:


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Look in the craft section at wal-mart. They have corkscrew-looking pins that are made for holding covers on the arms of upholstered furniture. They'll stay in nicely, and do the job.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Don't know if it would work on newer cars, but years ago when we redid the interior of our Chevy Nova (I think it was a 1979 model) we took everything out and glued foam backed carpet to the ceiling. I reupholstered the seats too. Looked very nice but was a bit strange because I used floral fabric. Wish I had pictures of it. It held up well, still looked decent when the car when to the junk yard.

BTW - this was the second car I reupholstered. 

Cathy


----------

